# TV apps still intializing 301



## jmsmbry (Aug 16, 2010)

I have HR24-500 dvr and have tried many things to get apps to work. I have called Directv twice with no results. All they say is they will report it to the engineering dept.

Anybody out there know of a solution? Thanks


----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

:welcome_sto DBSTalk!!

Need more information... Are you connected to the Internet? Does DOD work? Have you used the APPS website to setup TV APPS? http://tvapps.directv.com/index.do

Does the More System Info tab show the Internet is connected?

If you've done all that and still have the 301 Initializing error, go to System Setup/Network/Network Services and select Auto with ports N/A'd. Press connect now and look for a failure of 202. Exit.

If you don't see 202, try one more time and exit. Wait 15 minutes. Try the TV APPS launch again. If you 're still having problems, send Earl Bonovich a PM with your results. He can help!


----------



## jmsmbry (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes my VOD works and it says my internet connection is good, but still cannot connect to apps.

The apps website shows both my receivers and I have a couple of apps added to each receiver. However neither receiver will show the apps when clicking right arrow button


----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

Have you tried a recent editing of the APPS? It may help initialize TV APPS on your boxes.

Did you try the connect test for network services?


----------



## jmsmbry (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes i have edited and that did not help. Trying to connect to network services always fails with 301 code


----------



## y2k02c5 (Sep 15, 2006)

I'm having this same issue and was told the same thing about the engineering dept. this was 2 weeks ago. I've come to face the fact that TV apps does not work for me.


----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

jmsmbry said:


> Yes i have edited and that did not help. Trying to connect to network services always fails with 301 code


I haven't seen that one in a while. It may be time to send that PM to Earl. You may have some blocking in your router firewall or ISP.

It may be necessary to use a different DNS server or forward some ports in your router. Some routers will allow a triggering of ports for added security. IIRC, it was ports 1701 UDP and 443 TCP. I figured it out on a couple of routers but it should not be neccessary to do that now.

But best advice w/b to follow Earl's advice.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

y2k02c5 said:


> I'm having this same issue and was told the same thing about the engineering dept. this was 2 weeks ago. I've come to face the fact that TV apps does not work for me.


Well you should change that phrase that "does not work for me, right now"

Can you post some of the specifics on your setup as well? (DVR Model, Router Model... what results you get from http://tvapps.directv.com... does a reboot change the situation) and so on.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

jmsmbry said:


> Yes i have edited and that did not help. Trying to connect to network services always fails with 301 code


It's been some time since I had this, but what setting are you using for the network services ports? I've found if I use auto and skip all the port forwarding etc. in my router, the 301 error will change to a 202 error and then TVApps work. I'm not sure how long it takes the 301 to change to 202 [I waited for a day] but that is/was the key for me. I tried every trick I knew to get rid of the 301 error, but didn't have any luck and simply leaving it to self correct worked and I have all receivers set this way and TVApps on all. 
My router is set to all the [straight out of the box] default settings.


----------



## jmsmbry (Aug 16, 2010)

I have tried setting it auto and get same message. I even tired to go into my router and set IP address and ports and then set the same thing in the DVR...........still no TV apps. At a total loss about what to try next.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

jmsmbry said:


> I have tried setting it auto and get same message. I even tired to go into my router and set IP address and ports and then set the same thing in the DVR...........still no TV apps. At a total loss about what to try next.


I'd go back to all the auto settings and no port forwarding. Give it a day and see. Next I'd check what your ISP uses for a DNS as some don't seem to know where to look for the TVApps.


----------



## jmsmbry (Aug 16, 2010)

So you are saying to set a DNS that ny ISP uses and put that DNS in the router and the DVR?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

jmsmbry said:


> So you are saying to set a DNS that ny ISP uses and put that DNS in the router and the DVR?


I'd first use the auto settings and wait to see if the 301 changes.
Some have changed their DNS in the router to another one like opendns.


----------



## y2k02c5 (Sep 15, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Well you should change that phrase that "does not work for me, right now"
> 
> Can you post some of the specifics on your setup as well? (DVR Model, Router Model... what results you get from http://tvapps.directv.com... does a reboot change the situation) and so on.


Earl,

I've got an HR20-100, and an HR22-100. My router is a Linksys Linksys RT31P2 Wired Router. Went through the troubleshooting with the DTV Tech. Reboot, several times, router reboot, etc.

I did not mess with any settings in the router, or the DVR's. On Demand works fine, MRV works fine. Just no TV APPS.

Appreciate any help or direction


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks for the details...

It will help us work to find a solution.... hang in there a bit longer, we will get it working for you.


----------



## y2k02c5 (Sep 15, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Thanks for the details...
> 
> It will help us work to find a solution.... hang in there a bit longer, we will get it working for you.


Thank you. Your efforts are appreciated.


----------



## garydhunter (Aug 24, 2007)

I am with Y2K02c5 in that I have the Linksys Router RT31P2 from Vonage, and have two HR20-100 and one HR22-100 on wired networks and getting the TV APPS 301 error as well as not being able to contact Directv so I can't order any movies!. 
I think they are all related. I tried a refresh of receivers on the web site and if it was suppose to reset the receivers it didn't work on any of the three. I think something is blocking it but I have the linksys box pretty standard and have done nothing to change it. My phone lines are Vonage lines so modem connection might be tricky. I have called DirecTV for two weeks now and they don't have a clue other than they say several receivers are doing this and they don't know what it is. I will be happy to help if I can.


----------



## garydhunter (Aug 24, 2007)

Well now it is getting interesting. I set up a completely different network, different router (Cradlepoint MBR1100 & AT&T wireless card) All of the TVAPPS work fine, and I will bet the connection to DirecTV will work and now I can do PPV and VOD that isn't free. I have no idea why this works and my out of the box Linksys Vonage router (RT31P2) doesn't work, but I guess that is something can look at. Any ideas on settings I should check?:nono:


----------



## FussyBob (Jan 11, 2009)

First I have cable modem (Motorola) and a Netgear router.

Modem >router>receiver.

DOD works fine, setup states that my internet connection is fine.

I get no TVapps, I get the 301 initializing error.

I then plug my my DTV receiver directly into the cable modem directly, not the router, run the DTV network set up and BINGO! The TV apps work!!! Now without turning off the DTV receiver I remove the power from the router, plug the router back into the modem, plug my DTV reciever into the router and power up the router, rerun the DTV network setup and the the TVapps work fine!!!

The TVapps continue to work until I get the slightest power company power dropout glitch (which can be months) and that resets me back to no TVapps. I just go through the whole proccess above and back in business.


Obviously some outers just don't like the DTV receivers. I have a new Asus router sitting on s shelf for a few years and may just try to see if that works fine or needs the same setup that I'm currently doing.


Bob P.


----------



## garydhunter (Aug 24, 2007)

I think FussyBob and I are close to seeing the same thing with TV APPS, but it is actually more than that. I have been working with DirecTV for weeks cause I tried to buy a movie and none of my three receivers had made a call back to them in over 60 days so I couldn't buy a movie, even though I could download, see ON Demand movies, etc. Once I starting redoing my network to get TV APPS to run it make a call back to DirecTV within minutes. I also think the DVR tends to hold on to network settings almost too long. While I was messing back and forth between networks I noticed the old settings on the Network Setup page and they didn't change to my new network numbers till I did a Restore Default Values. Once it did that it got the new DHCP numbers and everything worked fine. I bet if FussyBob were to do this the next time it quit working it might fix it. Bottom line the Restore Default Values is really mislabled. I was expecting 0.0.0.0 or the default Microsoft number it throws in if it can't find the network.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

FussyBob said:


> First I have cable modem (Motorola) and a Netgear router.
> 
> Modem >router>receiver.
> 
> ...


What is the full model number of your router?
Is it in the default configuration, or have you altered it?


----------



## FussyBob (Jan 11, 2009)

Earl Bonovich said:


> What is the full model number of your router?
> Is it in the default configuration, or have you altered it?


Netgear Model WGT624 v2

Bob P.


----------



## FussyBob (Jan 11, 2009)

garydhunter said:


> I think FussyBob and I are close to seeing the same thing with TV APPS, but it is actually more than that. I have been working with DirecTV for weeks cause I tried to buy a movie and none of my three receivers had made a call back to them in over 60 days so I couldn't buy a movie, even though I could download, see ON Demand movies, etc. Once I starting redoing my network to get TV APPS to run it make a call back to DirecTV within minutes. I also think the DVR tends to hold on to network settings almost too long. While I was messing back and forth between networks I noticed the old settings on the Network Setup page and they didn't change to my new network numbers till I did a Restore Default Values. Once it did that it got the new DHCP numbers and everything worked fine. I bet if FussyBob were to do this the next time it quit working it might fix it. Bottom line the Restore Default Values is really mislabled. I was expecting 0.0.0.0 or the default Microsoft number it throws in if it can't find the network.


I'll try that as all I need to do is pull the modem power for a second to lose the TVapps.

Thanks,

Bob P.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

FussyBob said:


> Netgear Model WGT624 v2


Is it staright out of the box with it's default options?
Or have you changed any of them.


----------



## FussyBob (Jan 11, 2009)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Is it staright out of the box with it's default options?
> Or have you changed any of them.


I would say straight out of the box settings. I only enabled MAC address filter security.

Bob P.


----------



## ashuta (Sep 11, 2010)

Hi Earl, Armchair referred me to you...

I have the same issue: no TVApps. "Code: (11) TVapps are currently unavailable"

I have a HR24-200 & a H24-200:
- MRV works
- On Demand works 
- Mediashare/UPnP works (using eyeconnect on a MacPro)
- Active channel works
- Scoreguide works on sports channels (isn't this a TVApp?)
- software/firmware version: 040D
- Configured both TVApps sites 

Other notes:
- SWiM 5 (triple LMB - single wire setup)
- using a external broadband DECA (during install the MRV would not work with the Ethernet connected directly to the boxes)
- both boxes have DHCP IP Addresses with STB & Audio ports forwarded (going to test static IP's)
- my network router is an Airport Extreme
- channel or program pictures/star ratings do not show unless you do a reboot without the cat5 plugged into the deca, once booted you can plugin the cat5 back to the deca & rerun the network setup. Then star ratings and program pictures show up.
- network status code: 5047, 5058, 5071, or 5001 (looking for a dictionary of what these mean)

What else should I try?


----------



## vfviola (Jul 18, 2009)

I also recently connected my HR20-100 to my router. System menu shows connected to network and internet. Everytime I try to access tvapps, I get intializing 301. When I go to download a dod item, it does not start nor does it add to the queue. When I go in and look at history it shows that the items were canceled and just says the item could not be downloaded. Since I have a good network and internet connection, should I just wait for the receiver to work right?


----------



## vfviola (Jul 18, 2009)

I can not download or use tv apps. All system menus say network and internet are connected, but nothing can download. Maybe the unit I bought for some reason can not work right?


----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

vfviola said:


> I can not download or use tv apps. All system menus say network and internet are connected, but nothing can download. Maybe the unit I bought for some reason can not work right?


Have you tried a menu restart? BTW, VOD may take longer than 24 hours to work after initial connection.

Are you having issues with VOD for purchase or both free & $VOD?


----------



## vfviola (Jul 18, 2009)

Both. I tried to download and old episode on King of the Hill and no luck.


----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

What about the menu restart; did you try that yet?


----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

vfviola said:


> Both. I tried to download and old episode on King of the Hill and no luck.


As a test, I just loaded episode "Next of Shin" ch. 1886 with no issue.


----------



## garydhunter (Aug 24, 2007)

ashuta said:


> Hi Earl, Armchair referred me to you...
> 
> I have the same issue: no TVApps. "Code: (11) TVapps are currently unavailable"
> 
> ...


I can't put my finger on the problem, but if I put another different type of router and internet connection, it works. I too can download movies, etc, but don't think my receiver is being checked by D* cause if I let it go for months, I can't buy anything and D* says my receiver hasn't "checked in". They can't fix either, but apparently there is a different way the connection takes place for TV Apps and VOD. Once I had it working and went back to my old router, it worked for several days then went back to 301. I even tried to forward ports, no go. Tried to forward UPnP, still no go.


----------



## vfviola (Jul 18, 2009)

My tv apps are the only thing not working now. I can download vod now. The error is now showing (3)?


----------



## vfviola (Jul 18, 2009)

Never mind. They just starting working. I guess it takes a rbr sometimes.


----------



## kweden02 (Sep 26, 2010)

armchair said:


> I haven't seen that one in a while. It may be time to send that PM to Earl. You may have some blocking in your router firewall or ISP.
> 
> It may be necessary to use a different DNS server or forward some ports in your router. Some routers will allow a triggering of ports for added security. IIRC, it was ports 1701 UDP and 443 TCP. I figured it out on a couple of routers but it should not be neccessary to do that now.
> 
> But best advice w/b to follow Earl's advice.


I HAVE SAME IDDUE BUT i HAVE CONNECT TO BOTH WIRE AND ROUTER SAME PROBLEM AND NOTHING HAS HELPED i WORK FOR THERE AND I GET NO WHERE WHEN IT COMES TO A RESOLUTION


----------



## dd5087 (Jul 25, 2007)

If you have a Belkin router, try this it worked for me

http://forums.directv.com/pe/action...PostID=10766483&channelID=1&portalPageId=1002


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

i was getting this error..for some reason my recivers had stopped connecting to the internet...all i did was go to "repeat network setup" after resetting the router and modem. then it showed "congratulations you are now connected to the internet and home network" and now all is well on my H21 and HR21..TVApps is working again. it was strange because i had made no changes to anything on my network from when it was working fine before.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

The last few days I've been getting a Service Unavailable 5 message. OnDemand works and the connections are are all good. I've done all the usual resets and such with no luck. Any ideas?


----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

Sigma, have you tried rebooting or the idea above your post or resetting your router? It's been a while but the last time I saw the error #5, I had just browsed the APPS Store with my DVR and failed to launch TV APPS after exiting the store. A menu selected restart solved that problem.

If all else still fails after waiting a day, try forwarding STB and audio services ports (use manual configuration in receiver's advanced network setup) and also forward port UDP port 1701 to the receiver's static IP. See the link post #37. I also forward port TCP port 443. It's also been noted that the an outgoing UDP port 1701 can be used to trigger the STB and audio services ports for those concerned with security.


----------



## Joe C5 (Sep 8, 2007)

Well, I had the 301 error, added all the port forwarding and other suggestions and nothing worked. Internet access was fine. Finally figured it out that it was a DNS issue. I had hard coded some DNS servers to fix a problem my provider had. Setting it back to getting it from them solved it. I had done everything suggested (on many sites) and nothing made any difference. I was just about to grab an old hub and Wireshark when I finally got it working. So, just to add to the list (do the port forwarding and try a couple of different DNS sources). Apparently DirecTV's TV apps web site does not resolve on all DNS servers (which seems odd since they have been around for a long time, though it should be noted that the regular TV apps web site could be found, just not whatever other web sites they hit in the TV apps). Hope this helps someone else.


----------

